# Sign in multiple times CC or LR



## LROlle (Jan 7, 2018)

Hello,
I wondered if there is anyone out there who has trouble with signing in in Ligthroom and/or Creative Cloud. Every other week when I start an LR or PS I am required to sign in. Not every time but now and then. I have an active account with Lightroom and Photoshop.
Asked several times Adobes support but no satisfying result yet. Tried all the solutions Adobe is suggesting.
Very frustrating!
Who meets the same and has a solution?
Olle


----------



## lulu2608 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hello,
I've had that issue as well.  It's a known problem as I found the advice to click on the three dots I think and exit or quit.  Be warned I've had occasions when I've done this multiples times but it still hasn't worked so restarting the pc is the only solution.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 6, 2018)

Make sure you are signed in through the *CC App* in your system tray. And keep it signed in.


----------

